# emulsion vs green film??



## bamzurc (Nov 9, 2007)

good afternoon guys,

im still new here. i went to a store seeling some inks and some printing supplies, and they sell an emulsion and green film, i ask the saleslady on how to use the emulsion ang sentisizer, green film.. they dont know abou it...

heres my questions... hope you can help me..

1. what's the ratio of mixture between the emulsion and sentisizer?
2. whats the process use in green films? do you use a photo light?
3. whats he best one to use in screen printing?
4. anyone knows a seminar or tutiorial about basic screen printing here in the philippines?

TIA....


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

You can go to Ulano.com for more information on emulsion and film.

1. Some emulsions come with a small bottle of sensitizer. Once mixed, it has a shelf life of about one month. You could mix portions if you are careful.

Some emulsions are premixed.

2. Films are exposed to UV light souce just like emulsion. There is a shelf life on film too, not sure what it is.

There is a company that sells supplies here in the USA that has good online tutorials on the screen printing processes.


----------



## bamzurc (Nov 9, 2007)

ah ok sir,, tnx for the info. ,maybe ill try to use film first..


----------



## drotz (Jan 10, 2008)

> 2. Films are exposed to UV light souce just like emulsion. There is a shelf life on film too, not sure what it is.


r u referring to green film?still new here,i use green film and not UV ligth them,instead,i use blade or something to make a graphics,still noob here about emulsion thing,its new to me


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm not also a screen printing expert, but i think that emulsion is now the "standard" being used by the larger (professional) screen printing shops and those doing volume "high quality" work. The green film or red (orange) film available here in the Phils are mainly used for lower volume jobs, and yes, a blade or exacto knife is normally used to cut out the graphics. i've heard that some screen printers also use a cutter like a Roland GX24 or Jaguar to cut out their graphics, just be careful with the force applied so as not to cut through and damage the film. TESDA used to give screen printing lessons/seminars, and I've seen ads in some broadsheet newspapers advertising screen printing seminars.


----------



## prompt (Apr 20, 2006)

> 2. whats the process use in green films? do you use a photo light?


The green film you are talking about can be used on simple designs not on design with very fine and intricate patters, It would be hard to cut it using a exacto knife. If you are referring to the "emulsion" film, it's a lot more expensive than the emulsion in a can, but it's quick and not messy to use. It provides a clean sheet of emulsion film to your canvass.



> whats he best one to use in screen printing?


I would recommend the can-based emulsion, it's less expensive and easy to use than using cutter for cutting designs.



> anyone knows a seminar or tutiorial about basic screen printing here in the philippines?


Try NEGOSWELA in front of Veterans Hospital, it's near Trinoma. They are offering screenprinting seminar. a 
3-day course for I think Php2,300.


----------



## BoUrN18 (Jun 7, 2008)

im new in printing t-shirt.. I have no idea in mixing emulsion & senticizer.. plss somebody .. give some info. regarding this... thaks


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

bamzurc said:


> i went to a store seeling some inks and some printing supplies, and they sell an emulsion and green film, i ask the saleslady on how to use the emulsion ang sentisizer, green film.. they dont know abou it...


We can help you much better if you can be more specific about what you saw in the store, including where the store was. Each product will have unique instructions.

There are dozens of different emulsions - each with a purpose. Water resistant, solvent resistant, high definition, etc.

There are several green films, made by all the major stencil manufacturers. Indirect, capillary, knifecut, un-sensitized.

Search the the Philippines on this forum. We have had many questions from the Philippines, so you will also have some leads from those posts.


----------

